# Post Op Infection



## KIMBERLY44 (Jan 17, 2008)

When Patient Had Surgery With 10/90 Post Op Period And Requires
Office Services To Treat A Post Operative Infection. Are You
Billing Services With Modifier -24 Or Not Charging For The Services?


----------



## mmelcam (Jan 21, 2008)

We were not charging for them if it was done in the office. If it was done in the OR then we use the 78 modifier. The 24 modifier is for unrelated e&m. A post op infection is related to the procedure and should not be used in this case. The 2008 cpt book has changed the working of modifier 78 to include procedure room. I am not sure what criteria has to be met in order for you to consider the room a procedure room. I am still checking into that.


----------



## KIMBERLY44 (Jan 28, 2008)

mmelcam said:


> We were not charging for them if it was done in the office. If it was done in the OR then we use the 78 modifier. The 24 modifier is for unrelated e&m. A post op infection is related to the procedure and should not be used in this case. The 2008 cpt book has changed the working of modifier 78 to include procedure room. I am not sure what criteria has to be met in order for you to consider the room a procedure room. I am still checking into that.



MELISSA

DONT YOU FEEL THIS IS A NEW COURSE OF TREATMENT ONCE THEY START
TO TREAT ONLY THE INFECTION?


----------



## mmelcam (Jan 28, 2008)

I have always thought that if the infection is directly related to the procedure, and treatment is done in the office, then it is part of the global.


----------

